# LR 4 and ACR



## Hutch (Mar 6, 2012)

Will ACR in PS CS5 be updated with the new ACR that is used in LR 4 before PS CS6 comes out?  Doesn't LR require that the ACR in LR and Photoshop be the same for the edit in photoshop command to work smoothly?   If this has beeen posted to the wrong forum please move it to th ecorrect one.

Hutch


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Mar 6, 2012)

There is an RC version of Camera Raw 6.7 available, which is a stop-gap until V.7.0 is available (with CS6 I guess).

Anthony.


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 6, 2012)

As Anthony says, you need ACR 6.7RC for full compatibility with LR 4.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 6, 2012)

So, I have upgraded Ps5 to ACR 6.7 but I still can't edit from Lr4. I wonder what I might be doing wrong.


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 7, 2012)

Can you explain what you are doing when attempting to edit files in PS?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2012)

What happens when you select Edit in PS Katherine?  If it comes up with a Mismatch dialog, try pressing Open Anyway and see if it opens correctly.


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 7, 2012)

I have also updated to ACR 6.7rc, and when I click on edit in PS, I get the old "you need to upgrade to ACR 7.0" dialog shown below:






Then if I hit "Open Anyway", it starts PS, and then takes a loooong time to open the photo, but eventually it does open.
So I'm just wondering if I should wait for 7.0 to come out before I go ahead and switch completely to LR4...


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 7, 2012)

I just tried opening a raw file where I used the new PV2012 in Photoshop CS5, using the"Open Anyway" option and all my adjustments disappeared. To bring these adjustments into CS5 it seems that you have to use "Render using Lightroom". This explains why "Open as Smart Object" also lost all my adjustments. 

I doubt that ACR6.x will ever support the new develop process version (PV2010). The same thing happened with LR3 and PV2010. You had to update to CS5 and ACR6 to be able to use PV2010 in Photoshop. We will almost certainly have to upgrade to CS6 and ACR7 to be able to use PV2012 in Photoshop.

Intriguingly while browsing the Adobe TV site yesterday I briefly saw a video  titled something like "Opening in CS6 from Lightroom 4". It is nowhere to be seen today.  So CS6 may be coming out quite soon. Those that know can't say and the rest of us just don't know....

-louie


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 7, 2012)

Use "Render Using Lightroom" to be safe. Unless you are going to use ACR when you have PS open you are not losing any quality / functionality, LR will create the rendered file instead of PS thats all.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks Victoria! I use open anyway and have been assured that, given that I upgraded ACR to 6.7, my Lr4 changes are baked in the file that I am passing off to PsCs5. The only restriction with this method is that you can't use the ACR module in Photoshop to further modify the file. All is well. I save as a .psd, which pops up in Lr4 and bob's your uncle!


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 8, 2012)

Chris, if you choose "open anyway" you will open the file with all the Lr4 adjustments intact as long as you are using the 2012 controls. When you're done in Ps, save as .psd and it will show up in your catalogue back in Lr. It's the same as having ACR 7 in Photoshop except that you can't work on the raw file in Ps. Which is no big deal. I wouldn't wait to start using Lr4 to its full advantage. The new development controls are fabulous.


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I am currently restoring a load of photos from the 80's as best I can, and just upgraded to LR4,
I didn't use the beta, so it's slow going getting used to the new Develop process.
It took me a whole day to figure out that the new Highlights slider is basically the Recovery slider from LR3.5,
which I used a lot on these old photos.

I am however going ahead and switching to LR4, I currently have no need to "Edit in",
since the photos I am working on were scanned in PS, and I went ahead and did dust and scratch removal directly there,
before saving as TIF and importing to LR. I reckon by the time I do need to "Edit in", ACR 7.0 will probably be available.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 9, 2012)

Chris_M said:


> It took me a whole day to figure out that the new Highlights slider is basically the Recovery slider from LR3.5,
> .



No it isn't, this is the confusion we are seeing by many. The highlight slider is not just a re-named recovery slider, it actually works very differently. The recovery slider has gone, it is now automatic.


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 9, 2012)

Well Nik, the 'automatic recovery' doesn't appear to be doing anything remotely close to what I was able to do with the Recovery slider in LR3.5.
Of course, this could also be because I am working with 27-28 year old scans of 6x4 35mm photo prints.

The photos in question were taken with my very first 35mm SLR,
and a lot of them have blown out parts from the flash reflecting off white surfaces, shirts etc.,
that were closer to the camera than the subject was.
With LR3.5's Recovery slider, I was able to tone that down to a decent level,
it was either that or the highlights slider in the tone curve, but mostly it was Recovery.

On the other hand, I have not as yet tried LR4 with any digital camera files, that being the case,
the automatic recovery may very well do just fine,
but I will wait until such time as I get around to processing digital camera files with LR4 to decide that for myself.

*[EDIT:]*
Unless of course you have a better suggestion on how to deal with those blown out areas,
when dealing with scans of 27-28 year old prints...


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 10, 2012)

If the original print you are scanning is blown out then there isn't anything to recover. Recovery works well with RAW files because there is information which extends the normal range of vision and that can be used along with a non-blown channel to help reconstruct data. Your scans won't have much data for reconstruction so this may be why you don't see it working very well. Try reducing the whites slider instead, this should at least introduce some "grey" to the blown areas.


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 10, 2012)

Fair enough, I thought the scans of prints might be the problem,
on tomorrows batch I'll try that instead and see what happens.
Thanks Nik.


----------

